# RIP Bailey



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bailey was my 3 week old baby goose. I had her playing outside with the buns today. She LOVED to play with them! She also followed me everywhere. She got under my feet and i kicked her she died about 15 mins after. I FEEL HORRIBLE. Im always so careful i dont know what i was thinking!!I loved her like she was my own baby (iv had her since she was a day old). I have been crying ALL day. I will NEVER forgive myself EVER.I just cant stand thinking about how if i would of been more careful she would still be here. We where keeping her in the house until she was big enough to go in the barn. We all loved her she was the sweetest baby ever! Sat on the beds,gave kisses. She will forever and always be missed :cry2:cry2


RIP Baily


----------



## cheryl (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh i'm so sorry you lost your goose..how very sad

What a precious little thing she was


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sorry about Bailey. It was an accident that no one wanted and no one could have predicted. It's not your fault, dont beat yourself up. Bailey would forgive you, she knows you didn't mean for it to happen. She was a sweet baby. What a cute little goose -- remember her joy in your heart.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 21, 2010)

I am so sorry Rachel.

Everone makes mistakes, and sometimes they have awful consequences, but it was a mistake, and you can't plague yourself with 'if's and 'but's because you'll never forgive yourself if you do.

Bailey was a gorgeous little goose and I'm so sorry you lost her. 

Jen


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 21, 2010)

we're so sorry you lost Bailey. Things happen--if they didn't we wouldn't have words like "accident".


----------



## Crazedbl (Apr 21, 2010)

so sorry to hear that R.I.P but dont beat yourself up 

such a cute little goose feel better you probably wont et over it for a long time but you will feel better someday 

xxxx


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 21, 2010)

Aww... :hugsquish: So sorry... It was an mistake. My dog always get into my feet when Im walking and I always step on her or kick her. I dont mean too but it happens.. The goose thinks your the momma and wanted to be with you.. So sorry. 
:hug:ray:


----------



## kirsterz09 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss,
R.I.P little Bailey


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you to all of you for your nice words!:hugsquish:


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 22, 2010)

I am so sorry ; but it is hard not to step on little goslings under your feet. Don't blame yourself.
My mom had a little goose when she was young (much like yours) and it would follow her everywhere. One day as she was going into the kitchen with her goose behind her the screen door slammed on him and he also died

Please don't blame yourself althoughI know that it is hard not to. 
I stepped on one of my young guinea pigs years ago and she also died.I know how I felt so I do understand how you feel./


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 24, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss and can only echo what the others have said. It was just an unfortunate accident.


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I do understand beating yourself up. I had kittens last summer and I left the door open to their room and my niece's dog, who was visiting, killed one of them. I beat myself up for a long time. All I can say is time does heal. It was a very unfortunate accident, but that's all it was, you definitely didn't mean it, and sadly, these things happen.

Jen


----------

